# fasco bows



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

i have a fasco compound bow made by allen bows for them any body know anything about the fasco line i know they made recurves


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

No real help here, we have a Fasco recurve in the collection that was my brothers , still in perfect shape


----------

